# My Busted 1990 240sx



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

New shift knob








Busted Hatch








Bent Hatch








Missing Window








The Inside








The Nasty Inside









this car was free, and it runs.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

cant beat that,

FREE is always a good thing if you got the room


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like a journey but Id say with couple thousand you could buy all the new parts for that car froma junk yard. I bought a new interior for 250 from a junk yard. It was same color car as that. It didnt have a motor or front end though but every thing else wa good.

Also the dash looks to be in very good shape. I wish my buttons wernt so faded.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Chris90FB240sx said:


> Looks like a journey but Id say with couple thousand you could buy all the new parts for that car froma junk yard. I bought a new interior for 250 from a junk yard. It was same color car as that. It didnt have a motor or front end though but every thing else wa good.
> 
> Also the dash looks to be in very good shape. I wish my buttons wernt so faded.


a couple thousand? this car isnt in that bad of shape, all it needs is a new hatch, and the quater glass to be road ready, the interior was ripped apart so i could clean it out, i did about 15 minutes of work, and took pictures.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That's a good deal nonetheless. Take those stickers off the back and bring 'er back to good condition! :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wildmane said:


> That's a good deal nonetheless. Take those stickers off the back and bring 'er back to good condition! :thumbup:


shes gettin a new hatch anyways, but im hoping its soon, i cant find the hatch anywhere.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I just realized the stickers were on the hatch.. whoops


----------



## ks0385 (Mar 27, 2005)

wildmane said:


> That's a good deal nonetheless. Take those stickers off the back and bring 'er back to good condition! :thumbup:


Are you kidding me???? Those stickers are so PIMP!

and another thing, keep it even and punch out that little window.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ks0385 said:


> Are you kidding me???? Those stickers are so PIMP!
> 
> and another thing, keep it even and punch out that little window.


why would i want to spend more money on another window? i dont see the logic in that post.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you should keep a look out on sr20forum kardon. i see a hatch part out even now and then. lookin pretty cool! the best part about a car that needs work is that you can upgrade as you are replacing :thumbup: im in the same boat as you right now and it is really fun. buy some duplicolor "trim paint" and go crazy on any bare black plastic, the stuff is more like a dye than paint and it will make the car look brand new.

heres a good parts s13 240 in FL for you. i just found it on sr foum, its 1k, dosnt run. but has a few goodies you may want like s14 seats, bride harnesses and wheel. and im sure the hatch is good. has new carpet/headliner. check it out. http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=111760


----------

